# To Dubai from Australia



## daniel (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I've just accepted a job in dubai.. moving up there (from oz) in a few months.. would be great to know some people prior to arriving up there.. 

also my company will be putting me up in Al Quoz. Can anyone offer any advise on this suburb??

Cheers


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Daniel can you give me a bit more information please about your move, who you are working for etc. It just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Quoz?? It does sound odd. There are a number of quite nice villas there, but it is largely the light industrial area, with a few factories.

You couldn't call Al Quoz a suburb either. Not in the accepted sense of suburban streets anyway!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there is definately something not right with this situation. I need more information - for your own good, you could be making a huge mistake!


----------

